# Raccoon hides



## JimLeadfoot (Dec 16, 2005)

I'm assuming that you don't want them, but, I have started trapping them again and I usually get a dozen - live trap.

Dewitt area


----------



## qdmaer (Oct 30, 2008)

I am very interested in the meat, i mix it in with venison and it makes a good tasting chilli.


----------



## LyonArmonial (Nov 17, 2008)

shame you dont live anywhere near me...i'd grab the skins


----------



## GENERALDET (Jul 1, 2009)

How much are skins going for these days? I usually get a few with the live trap on my property.


----------



## jnracing (Nov 26, 2008)

generaldet if it is during active trapping season about 15-20 dollars if not active trapping season it is actually unlawful to trap them without a nuissance damage control permit i thought it was legal as long as doing or about to do damage but you are required to get a permit in mi to trap them out of season and hides cannot be sold


----------



## GENERALDET (Jul 1, 2009)

jnracing said:


> generaldet if it is during active trapping season about 15-20 dollars if not active trapping season it is actually unlawful to trap them without a nuissance damage control permit i thought it was legal as long as doing or about to do damage but you are required to get a permit in mi to trap them out of season and hides cannot be sold


Thanks for the reply. Yes, I was speaking of in season following all guidelines of course.


----------



## FMann (May 12, 2007)

I have talked with 2 different fur buyers, the out look on **** hides is about 5-10 dollars and that is for prime XXL+ sizes and that is put up. The 1 said he would give 1 dollar to leave them in the woods.


----------

